
With over 10k visits, Why only 15 new users created content on our platform? - siddharthram
We are building a product https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tymline.co&#x2F; 
(timeline based story blogging platform). Here, people create timelines to narrate stories of any kind like relationship, career, travel, hobbies etc as timelines which can be discovered basing on users interest.<p>We have been getting decent referral traffic to our platform but only 15 new people have created timelines organically. Others either read a story or check the platform and drop off.<p>Sample timeline: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tymline.co&#x2F;SiddharthRam&#x2F;siliconvalley?ref=hn<p>1. How to make the content creation more easy through timelines?<p>Any suggestions or feedback to improve the product would be helpful for us to iterate further.<p>TIA
======
aurizon
I had never heard of your site, so I went there. There was a way I could
browse stuff and look around, check other's time lines or even a sample
timeline with out creating an account, but it was not on the main menu - it
was hard top-right on the screen and I did not see it at first. I have become
averse to any and all sites that want my email address unless I am going to
use the site actively.

So place the browse option at the top of the menu group and get more people.

------
bufferoverflow
1% rule.

 _" only 1% of the users of a website actively create new content, while the
other 99% of the participants only lurk."_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1%25_rule_(Internet_culture)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1%25_rule_\(Internet_culture\))

